# Display countries when browsing All Resorts in a continent/region



## truth1ness (May 28, 2015)

It would be helpful if it showed the country when viewing All Resorts for a region/continent. Many of these cities I don't know where they are and it's tedious to keep copying and pasting them into a new tab to search each of them.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2015)

not a bad idea, ill see what we can do!

although as a quick tip, you can right click any link and select "open in new tab" vs having to copy/paste!


----------



## truth1ness (May 29, 2015)

Thanks. But the resort page doesn't show the country either. I meant I need to copy the city name that I don't recognize into a new window to search. I supposed I could select the city, right click, and click Search In Google in some browsers but my point is jus that I have to do a lot of manual searching for cities I don't recognize. And since a lot of these resorts are in smaller resort towns that is quite common.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 29, 2015)

ah, i gotcha.

ill see what we can work out to make that searching easier!


----------

